# 10 Finalists for the FREE DECOYS!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey guys,

The NASDAQ closes in just over 2 hours, so here are the 10 finalists:

1 - Flick
2 - cgreeny
3 - The Dogger
4 - Tommy T
5 - Dave K.
6 - goosehunter04
7 - guppy
8 - honker
9 - Snow Hunter
0 - Ryan_Todd

If the final cent is your number...you win!!!

If the winner would like to get the decoys ASAP, please pm me with your mailing address so they can get out right away.

THESE DECOYS HAVE BEEN PREASSEMBLED, AND ARE IN THEIR OWN CARRYING CASE. FIELD READY!

Good luck to the finalists!

:beer:


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

damn, i wasn't selected. well good luck guys. :beer:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow, lets hope for a 1 !!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Good luck to all 10 finalists!

And an early congrats to the winner :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats and good luck guys (and/or gals) !!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm hoping for a 5 or a 0.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am hoping someone gives up their spot for me  , just kidding, good luck guys :beer:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

im hopeing for a #8  good luck to all of you guys :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The NASDAQ closed at 2061.29

Snow Hunter, you are the winner!

Please pm me to verify your address, unless it's another on file.

Thanks again to Jim at Sillosocks for giving away such a great prize.

Don't forget there's still a goose call drawing this month.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

congrats snow hunter


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very cool, well deserved!!!!


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

how was the 10 finalist choosen


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

grizzly said:


> how was the 10 finalist choosen


Random number generator


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats - Snowhunter!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats snowhunter.


----------



## MChase (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats Snowhunter!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Congrats Snowhunter. With an ID name like that, you deserve to win the snow goose decoys.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Get them sob's


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

Hope they bring you good LUCK!!!!!!!! congrads Snowhunter. k:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats!! :beer:


----------

